# Cool deer stand photo.



## Howard Roark (Nov 10, 2012)

Taken with an Iphone 4.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 11, 2012)

That is pretty cool.  I bet it took some tough balancing to get that one all lined up!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 11, 2012)

Neat capture!  Way to go!


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 11, 2012)

cute model.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 11, 2012)

Now that's neat.  Nice job getting that shot.

Hoss


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 13, 2012)

cool


----------

